# HipJan is having emergency surgery



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Ladies,I just heard from the husband of our own HipJan. She is in the hospital and needed a blood transfusion and is having surgery on Friday.As you know, she has adenomyosis and has been in much pain as of late.Tomorrow is her birthday. Please send strength and warm thoughts her way.Stacey


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Stace, i just heard the same from her hubby,i hope everyone keeps her in their thoughts and prayers,and if anything,i hope this ends her misery,which she has had enough of lately.Krissy


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Thinking of HipJan


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My prayers are with her and her family.







Any one else not happy with HipJan's doctor? What is it with doctors and women?!?!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hugs, Prayers, Warm thoughts, and please please get better real soon.Adenomyosis.I hate that disease.Hugs and Hope,Kamie


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

OMG!!! Please pass along that I am thinking of her! Keep me updated pls!!


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I sent this post to her husband and asked him to share it with her. Let's pray for HipJan's successful operation and rapid recovery.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Awww, such a bummer that this had to happen on your b'day, HipJan. But I hope it goes easily and you get some relief. My thoughts are with you, Twinnie.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry, HipJan. Get well soon.((((((







*HipJan*







))))))


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I wasn't even going to go on this board today, but something just made me do it. Guess I was worried about her. I had just sent her a PM yesterday. I said my prayers for you last night Jan and I will continue to until I know you are well again.God bless. Thanks for telling us Stace.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I didn't know about this thread! I posted on the MP one just now.It's terrible that it had to come to this for HipJan...in a way I am so relieved for her that the pain may come to an end (don't know a lot about adenomyosis or how this surgery could help).I do know that it's extremely bad timing for her and her husband. I am pulling for her.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Update: HipJan's operation is set for 9:45 AM today. Her husband said last night that her blood count is better but still low and she will get another transfusion either during or immediately after the surgery.Will keep you posted as I hear.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Good news! Just heard from HipJan's husband that the surgery went well. No complications. She was resting comfortably when he left the hospital late this evening. Whew....let's all breathe a collective sigh of relief that the worst is over!!!Stacey


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks for the updates Stacey.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yes, we really do appreciate those updates Stacey. Glad to hear everything went okay.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Gosh, I haven't been visiting the BB very much lately. Sorry to hear that HipJan had to have surgery. I have the same problem, but not to the same degree as she does.I've very glad to hear that everything went well for her. Hope to hear from her very soon!Thanks Stacey.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, thanks, Stace, for starting this thread - and to everyone else for posting!







See my post in the Meeting Place, where I have a few details. Surgery itself went well.I've left out a few things, but I can post more later, if it would be helpful to anyone.Basically, "things" were beginning to get a bit worse for me this fall. However, just 2-1/2 weeks ago, things got FIVE times worse than ever before, and it suddenly turned into an emergency. (I was told my heart could stop at some point from the anemia.) My doctor, whom I saw within 2 days of when the real problems started, tried to treat with medication (BCPs) first, to little avail - though they falsely appeared to help at first. She ought to have given me an iron test at the time, but.......... at least I eventually got to the ER - and she did do a very good job with the surgery.Silly me: for a while, I even thought I could still go on my trip to DisneyWorld. Ha, ha!Thanks again.....on the road to recovery, though there will be some slow going.


----------

